# changing diet



## BabyGyrl (Oct 15, 2002)

Does anyone know of any sites that would help me decide what foods I should and should not eat? I'm tryin to change the way I eat cuz it seems like everytime I drink soda and eat junk food it always makes me stomache upset so I'm tryin to change that...any ideas/suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

double post


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Check this out. It may help you. Not sure. Everyone is different. http://www.eatingforibs.com/eatcook.htm


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Baby-GThe main problem with dietary therapy for IBS victims is simple: one womans meat is anothers poison. There are many different "lists" of what foods to avoid based on the beliefs in statistical probability or possibility more than on effective techniques to isolate specific foods and additives which provoke symptoms specifically for each person. So the results are often equivocal. there are also fundamental misinterpretations of what APPEAR to be relationships between certain dietary events and symptom events which simply arise from the limited understanding medicine has had of the actual provocation processes which result in the twitchy-bowel in the first place. This is just recently starting to be better understood.These books will both explain a bit about what I am saying, the physiology behind it, and provide some techniques you can use yourself to track your dietary intake and symptom onset with a bit more accuracy than the usual methods, which are based upon presumptions about food and IBS which are derived from food-ALLERGY characteristics, which usually do not apply to IBS patients, or from conclusions based upon observation and assumption which can be erroneous and lead to great frustration in trying to find a dietary plan that workms for YOU and at the same time is nutritionally sound.Also after the books are some threads of discussions which will also show what I mean about the value of patient specificity in dietary therapy...something that has only recently become possible.IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...9085785-1742301 "FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 and http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=4;t=000286;p=4 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0286;p=3#000106 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000331#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0293;p=2#000069 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000276 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000320#000016 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000383#000010 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000126&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000033 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000363#000002 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=028290#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000335#000009 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=028290&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000353 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000389 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000006 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000421 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000015 MNL


----------

